# Census.....



## fourthwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Who here is going to fill it out completely versus just the first block that states how many in the household? 

Personally I think it's worth the chance of getting fined 100 bucks for them not to "share" my information with other agencies as stated on their website. They may have made a law that defines the penalties, but the constitution still states all they are allowed to get is a number.. All an identity thief needs is a name and birth date for them to do major damage. Why should I trust that a well known document that is being put in the general mail will not fall into the wrong hands.. Just cant bring myself to do it.

What are your thoughts?


And dont get me started about the millions of dollars and waste of paper the "Pre census letter" cost our economy and enviroment.  Who's brilliant idea was it to send a letter telling us to expect another one??????  WTFO????


----------



## fire it up (Mar 15, 2010)

My thoughts exactly, got a letter last week telling me to expect a letter, what the hell is that all about?
Once again our Government is doing a superb job...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And who do you think pays for all those extra letters?  The taxpayers, that's who.


----------



## beerbelly (Mar 16, 2010)

Last census my neighbor would not answer the questions, there for the census person came to my house asking me about my neighbor and his family.  Pretty sorry state of affairs when an American citizen puts off his responsibility on to some one else. I do my part.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep I for one was very glad to get a letter letting me know that I was going to be getting  a letter. I mean how else was I suppose to know the letter was coming????? What a waste of tax payers money.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't seen the questions yet so I can't say what I may or may not fill out.
As for the mail out I actually just say a report that says when they send out those type of reminder things they get about 6% more people who fill out the census form and they say that the cost of mail is much cheaper than sending someone out to try to collect the info. Now I woulda thought they'd wait till after they sent the questionnaire first but what do I know


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I ain't read it yet, there might be some on there what get the "None a yer Bleep business" reply.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont mind telling them that X amount of folks live at my house and X amount are old enough to vote.  That would be my part..    The rest is just dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## autoferret (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm right there with you on this.  But how else can we give the post office money (to bail them out) with out giving them money?


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder if they will send a follow up letter saying thanks for taking time to help America with the latest census LOL. 

Oh god I hope some numbnut politician doesn't read this, he may think that's a great idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as filling it out, they get only what the law says I have to tell them. 
KMA


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 16, 2010)

They got "4" and "American" from me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 16, 2010)

Now for the questions on the cenus thay say it is for our own good. I'm personally don't think that this group of idiots we have up in  washington could run a good humor truck and make enough money to put gas in the stupid truck. I say we should fill it out and there's not anything too personally that thiefs would want anyway.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 16, 2010)

NAME, RANK AND SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER, PERIOD!
beard


----------



## meateater (Mar 16, 2010)

YELLOW RIVER! When he shows a birth certificate we'll talk! Untill then, YELLOW RIVER!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_A  rmataz_01_19:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:PDT_Armataz_01_19  :
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armata  z_01_19:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT  _Armataz_01_19:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:PDT_Armataz_01_  19:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_19:


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

What Meat Hunter Said...KMA! 

It really irks me when they try to segregate you into some race category...I'll tell you what I am, I'm an American, and there is no pre-qualifier in front of it. I'm also sick and tired of an out of control government that wastes my hard earned money with bone headed moves that anyone with half a thinking brain can tell you is silly. Did you see the assinine commercial that we paid 2.5 million dollars for in the super bowl. I wanted to scream.

Like Meat Hunter Said...KMA!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 16, 2010)

The census 

The letter, signed by Census Bureau Director Robert M. Groves, states (in part):Where in the Constitution  does it say the Census should be the basis for wealth redistribution?

The last I heard when communities are entitled to a “fair share” of the labor of others, that is so  cia l  ism? What is “fair” about that?  Further this is an obvious political effort to create the expectation among citizens that they are entitled to a “fair share” they think is owed to them.

 There are no “government funds;” there are only the people’s funds, entrusted to our government to spend wisely. The Government shouldn’t be in the business of distributing “fair shares” to anyone.  The only way the Gov. can help is by getting out of private enterprise and out of our pockets and everyone will benefit, instead of creating a nation of dependents expecting their "fair share".

I will complete the 10 questions, providing the least helpful answers possible.  The fine is real, and in some states can even be applied to each unanswered question or false answer.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm really surprised that the letter from Robert M. Groves doesn't say:

“Your response is important. Results from the 2010 Census will be used to help each community get its fair share of government funds FOR THE COMMON GOOD" as that is what is implied.  It is another way of saying "From each according to their ability, to each according to their need".


----------



## fired up (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that there should be a government agency that should do random searches of every residence in America so that they can find the threats to our people before they can happen. They could just come in your door at any time and make sure that no one is making bombs or selling drugs or stockpiling weapons and that sort of thing. 

Wait no better yet..they should just put us all in big camps with high voltage fences, razor wires, guard dogs, and sniper towers. No one gets in or out without government clearance and cavity searches. We would all be safe then. I look so forward to the day when they come and take me and my family to this wonderful place. I am tired of living in fear of being bombed or shot every time I leave the house. So please Uncle Sam, if you are reading this, come shelter us under your loving wing. We need to be protected all of those evil groups who got mad at you for such little things like putting US military bases on their holy lands, and forcing your way of life onto them. Don't they understand that our way of life is the right way?
Why do they not WANT us to police the world. How else is the planet going to be safe from terrorists? I have finally realized that we need to be locked up in order to be truly free.


----------



## jak757 (Mar 16, 2010)

I remember seeing at lest one commercial during the Super Bowl for the census.  Now that  got me fired up -- those are the most expensive advertising dollars of all.  I still don't understand why the Government sees the need to spend that kind of money to advertise the census.  

I do understand the importance of it.  But it seems to me that just the "basic" information is all that is needed.  That, and a bit more fiscal responsibility.

Just my 2 cents worth (or 1.4 million dollars in government accounting).


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 16, 2010)

*RGR That!!! *


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

*I haven't gotten mine yet, so I don't know for sure what questions are on the form, but the 10 below are supposed to be the only ones.
I don't see why #3 is important, but they can find that out any time they want other ways.
I don't have a problem with THESE 10 questions, as long as THESE are the only ones.*


According to the 2010 US Census web site there ten questions which will be asked by census takers:

1.   How many people were living or staying in this house, apartment or mobile home on April 1, 2010?
2.   Were there any additional people staying here on April 1, 2010 that you did not include in question 1?
         (It asks to check boxes that apply)
3.   Is the home, apartment or mobile home owned with a mortgage, owned paid for free and clear, rented or occupied 
       without payment of rent?
4.   What is your telephone number so they can call you incase you do not understand a question?
5.   Provide the first name, middle initial and last name of each person residing here.
6.   Is the first person listed in question 5 male or female?
7.   What is that person's age and date of birth?
8.   Is this person of Hispanic, Latino or Spanish Origin?  (specify race by checking boxes that apply)
9.   What is this person's race? (specify race by checking boxes that apply) 
10. Does this person sometimes live somewhere else?  (check boxes that apply)


Bearcarver


----------



## mossymo (Mar 16, 2010)

How they spend thier budget doesn't make much sense to me. For shipping parcels and packages inbetween government offices the United States Census Bureau uses FedEx as thier standard delivery service. I may be wrong but wouldn't using the Unites States Postal Service make more sense?


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 16, 2010)

looks like the questions are pretty basic,  got mine in the mail yesterday,  when i open it up I'll answer them, maybe my small town can get some extra Federal dollars if our population has grown.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 16, 2010)

I can assure you that Wall-Mart and the credit card companies know more about you than the US Government did before they where given the right to listen into your phone calls without a search warrant.  Funny that people get all upset because the gov wants to know how many schools they will need in 10 years, or how many representatives your state should have in congress, or how fast an area is growing so they can plan new highways.  Getting an idea of the economic trends in an area determines the need for future public buildings, what local tax revenues can be expected and where economic incentive zones are needed.  We all want to be Patriots but our fear of the most stable and democratic government the world has ever know prevents us from being part of the process.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 16, 2010)

They ship Fed Ex for next to nothing. As do most all government agencies. They get somewhere around a 80% discount. A little sweetheart deal worked out between Fred Smith Fed Ex CEO and the government. Helps keep the language in the Railway Labor Act that Fred needs in order to keep Fed Ex employees from unionizing. 
A UPS employee makes on the average $5.00 more an hour than a Fed Ex employee for doing virtually the same job. Not to mention benefits are better for the brown guys. Largely due to union representation on the UPS side.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes the questions are basic one's, but most folks have no idea what that information can do in the wrong hands.  If you have never been the victom of identity theft then you will not understand this.  They do not need your social sec to steal your identity.  Just full name, address, and DOB.  So they want me to list ALL of my families info??  Dont think so..  Anyone that thinks that this has anything to do with your community getting more money is kidding themselves..  This is all about how many politicians we have on the hill and the distribution of their territory.  nothing more.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 16, 2010)

gotta love paranoid folks.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






more bbq talk less political b.s. please


----------



## alblancher (Mar 16, 2010)

Good enough reason for me to fill it out.


----------



## hank (Mar 16, 2010)

Got my form yesterday, marinated overnight, rinsed off, applied my special rub, and smoked it.
One way to bring down a site like this is to start rambling about politics, there are plenty of those forums on the web about politics.
I do not think that anything political has a place here.....unless you smoke it.

"This is The Smoking Meat Forum"


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have a problem with any of the questions at all.  Will fill it out in its entirety and happily mail it back.  The census is good for the county, its needed.  Also, like was mentioned earlier.....that superbowl ad could have saved the country alot of money.  If every person who doesn't send it in costs the county $50, that means it only takes 50,000 people filing out the census  to cover that cost if it cost 2.5 mil...and I with 120 million or however many watches the superbowl (thats a completely made up guess btw on how many watch it, i would think it would be even more), maybe it made enough of an impact to pay for itself.....I would think its a possibility.

For the record...I am a republican too and hate this administration......and also hate the pre letter....that didn't save anybody any money IMO.

P.S.  If you are worried about somebody getting your name and address wow....you have no idea how screwed you are.  Trust me, DILLIONS knows more about you than you can imagine if you have a dillons card, you have bigger things to worry about than someone getting your name and address. especially since every piece of mail you receive every day has it on there.....thats public knowledge.  My .02, full identity theft takes alot more than a name and address.

Happy smoking!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

If you don't want to fill out your census, then don't, but at least put it to good use, and use it to start your fire on your smoker.

I personally filled it out, except question #3, I don't think that information has anything to do with they're reason for the census. But if you think that this info will help our government be more organized in the way it distributes funds, remember it took them 5 days to get water to New Orleans.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

Amen


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 16, 2010)

What upsets me the most about this whole thing is the fact that the form D-1(E/S) that I received is written in both English and Spanish. Now, I do live in an area that is highly populated with FREAKING ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS, but who are we kidding? Those people are not going to fill out a census form, and most likely would not be able to read it anyway. It disgusts me that we cater to a huge group of people who flaunt the laws that most of us observe and I defended without question.

I'm filling out the form completely. It is my duty, and I'm one loyal SOB. They can't get any information from those ten questions that isn't readily available from a myriad of sources already.


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 16, 2010)

I heard (havent researched myself yet) if you dont fill it out and a census worker comes to your house they are to log all house locations on a GPS.  So Big Bro knows where all you law breakers live!!  Im not big on gov't conspircies or anything, but thats what i heard.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 16, 2010)

I worked as a census taker in 1990.  If you get the long form it asks questions such as...how many flush toilets inthis home, how many miles do you drive to work, and about 70 other questions that are, in my opinion, none of their business.  I'll answer how many people live in this address.  Thats it.  And that is the only question that the Constitution autherizes.

Scott


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 17, 2010)

GPS locations were taken of every household and other types of living quarters last year in preparation of this year's census to make the maps as accurate as possible. Addresses and roads were canvassed at the same time to get the most accurate information available from interviews if possible, and from what was seen on the house or street if not. Sometimes neighbors were interviewed to get the most accurate location information. All locations were mapped that "could" have a person living in them this year April 1st.

This year is the real thing and you will either get one mailed, or more likely in rural areas, you will get one hand-delivered to you, or hung on your door in a bag if nobody is home. By law you must return it. Hopefully by April 1st. Filling it out before returning it is a good idea too. Addresses, roads and the previous GPS spots are also being checked and updated for as much accuracy as possible during this phase.

Next month there will be the group that goes around and follows up with the places that show no survey was received from, it was incomplete, duplicated, or for other factors. That is so that each is counted only once, and hopefully every place/person is actually counted that once.

Your Census information is covered by Title 13 of the United States Code. That covers your names, your address and GPS location, S. S. #'s and phone numbers. All census workers are sworn in and the penalties for giving out this information in your lifetime (76 years from now I believe it is, which would put me about 122 years old) is severe; up to 5 years in jail, $250,000, or both.

There are trillions of dollars that will be distributed using this census information over the next 10 years. The amount spent on the forms, the people, the Superbowl and other advertising are large amounts, but miniscule compared to the overall dollars these counts will impact for 10 years.

And no...it doesn't have anything to do with ACORN.


----------



## mule86 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's what they got from me.  4.  And all they will get no matter how many times they visit my house.  The 2000 census had 67% participation and 0 fines/lawsuits/jail time.


----------



## mule86 (Mar 17, 2010)

It will also affect representative seats.  With all of the Illegals in Cali getting forms there could be as many as NINE seats picked up in CA.  I wonder how they will vote on legislation?  Also, MO stands to lose 2 seats, as well as a few other States.  It's all about creating more dependency on DC.


----------



## sunnyskies (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad my ancestors were in the census.  One of my other hobbies is doing genealogy (and I'm not even Mormon).  I've tracked everyone I could through the census.  The information is held for 70 years before being released.  It's fun to see the little bit of information that the census reveals.  I was really hoping to get a "long" form this year, but I guess they didn't have one this year.  I'm pretty sure no one in the government really gives a care about me or my family -- all they want is the overall numbers and data.  My husband's family is from Sweden.  The churches kept the records/census and I've gone back to the early 1700's through these records.  I'm glad to be included along with my ancestors, and hopefully, my decendents.


----------



## fired up (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, not a 10 foot pole to be had.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 17, 2010)

If you don't want to read anything that has to do with our country and it's direction, then don't read the thread.  MOVE ON, and let other SMF citizens freely discuss what they think is important.


----------



## babybackribster (Mar 17, 2010)

Ya I agree.. it's hard not to be suspicious of privacy issues these days, especially with what we've seen happen when we register at some sites on the internet, not to mention that the census is semi-privatized this year.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Mar 17, 2010)

The 10 question census don't bother me as much as the American Community Survey.
http://www.census.gov/acs/www/Downloads/SQuest05.pdf

Some questions from the survey>>>


"Housing"
"Does this house, apartment, or mobile
home have COMPLETE kitchen facilities;
that is, 1) a sink with piped water, 2) a
stove or range, and 3) a refrigerator?"

"Is there telephone service available in this
house, apartment, or mobile home from
which you can both make and receive
calls?"

"Which FUEL is used MOST for heating this
house, apartment, or mobile home?"

"LAST MONTH, what was the cost of
electricity for this house,
apartment, or mobile home?"

"At any time DURING THE PAST
12 MONTHS, did anyone in this
household receive Food Stamps?"

"Do you or any member of this
household have a second mortgage
or a home equity loan on THIS
property?"

"What is the main reason members of this
household are staying at this address?"

"Person 1"
"Where was this person born?"

"Is this person a CITIZEN of the United States?"

"Did this person live in this house or
apartment 1 year ago?"

If not, "Where did this person live 1 year ago?"

"Because of a physical, mental, or emotional
condition lasting 6 months or more, does this
person have any difficulty in doing any of the
following activities:"

"Has this person given birth to any children in
the past 12 months?"

"Does this person have any of his/her own
grandchildren under the age of 18 living in
this house or apartment?"

"LAST WEEK, did this person do ANY work for
either pay or profit?"

"At what location did this person work LAST WEEK?"

"How did this person usually get to work LAST
WEEK?"

"What time did this person usually leave home to
go to work LAST WEEK?"

"For whom did this person work?"

"What kind of business or industry was this?"

"What was this person’s total income during the
PAST 12 MONTHS?"




American Community Survey Blog.
http://www.notoacs.blogspot.com/
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2010)

Let's not confuse which mailings we get:

The National Republican Congressional Committee (NRCC) and the Republican National Committee (RNC) recently sent out deceptive political fundraising letters that looked like U.S. Census letters so they could fill their campaign accounts with cash from a misleading and deceptive fake census letter, leaving taxpayers like us to foot the bill!
The Census Bureau was concerned that these misleading mailings would undermine response rates for the official census forms, which arrive in mailboxes next week. By misleading and confusing Americans about which forms to return, lower mail response rates of census forms increase government costs because a census employee is sent to every home that does not respond by mail.

*The US Census estimates every one percent decrease in the mail response rate costs taxpayers approximately $85 million to send census workers back to re-count.*


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 17, 2010)

political threads even ones with vauge references have no place on a bbq site I want to belong to.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree 100%, having left forums that developed a one-sided political point of view.  They tend to be angry, insulting and close minded.  I do not think this thread has those characteristics, yet.  People are expressing their opinions about privacy.

Al


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 17, 2010)

its all good(ill just stop reading these threads as I was advised to do.

I  agree with you 100%, but threads like these can turn nasty pretty quick, doesnt really serve the overall purpose of SMF imho. I come here to talk & read about bbq, plenty of other places to chat about other issues.


----------



## placebo (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a bit torn on this subject and here is why. These types of conversations will come up at any given time in any given forum and there will be participaters as well as haters, can't change that, it's just a fact. While I completely agree this is a BBQ/Meat Smoking site and more often than not that is what I want/expect to read when I visit here. That being said I also understand why people that share a common interest, like BBQ, would want to discuss things that fall outside of the BBQ world. That is how we socialize. While I have never moderated or ran any type of forum I've always thought it would be a good idea to have a place aptly named Hell, or The Pit or whatever. Type up a discalimer of sorts that people have to acknowledge before entering and that is where ALL threads that are not BBQ in nature go. That way people from both sides have a choice. Kind of like the whole channels on the TV thing, if you don't like what your watching, change the channel! My .02 cents.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 17, 2010)

yep I agree,

plenty of other channels and forums to go to.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm sorry but I disagree with you about having a no holds barred political room on this forum.  People's feelings get hurt and opinions are developed about other members.  A cancer of disrespect spreads throughout the entire forum.  At least this has been my experience.  This forum offers many other places to chat about topics other than BBQ, gardening for example.  Political and Religious discussions are flammable.  I would think the moderators of this site have neither the time nor inclination to keep such a forum tepid. We have the right to invite our friends to other more appropriate sites to have these discussions


----------



## placebo (Mar 17, 2010)

I understand what your saying but I think you missed the point. Prior to entering, "Hell" you dawn your flame suit cause you know the heat will be high in there. Hence the discalimer. To quote an old saying, "if you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen" or in this case hell lol. Point being it is hands off for the mods, what happens in there stays in there so if your the type the gets your feelings hurt easily then you ought to know not to even enter in the first pllace. Nothing gets modded, enter at your own risk. I can see though how it might bleed into the general forums by careless users and that would surely increase modding activity. Hmmmm more food for thought, thanks for your input!

Back on topic. Havn't seen the ?'s yet but I'll submit my info to do my part.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree 100% - this topic and other political topics do not belong on this site at all. This has been a very friendly and supportive place for folks to support each other in the food and smoked food arena and this has no business being discussed here. There are plenty of other places folks can go to discuss their political and religious beleifs what ever side they fall on. Lets keep this one for the purpose Jeff set it up - Smoking Meats etc
Just my .02


----------



## jd08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Names, ages, and "American" for race. Nothing more, nothing less.

Total in household: 3
Names:
Chuckie, Fattie, Angus


----------



## crazyalaskan (Mar 17, 2010)

i am with ya on this one, i personally am not giving them any info. if they come to my house to ask q's then i would guess (in my smarta** opinion) that the gov already has my info. i mean they got my address,name, and whatever else just to get to my house. and the city has all my tax records so they dont need any more info from me.. ok enough ramblin.. sorry don't get me started..


----------



## monty (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, folks, just so ya know the mods have been watching this forum and so far it seems to have been a rather interesting discourse on a rather touchy subject.

To everyone's credit it has remained civil; certainly a major plus for the fine folks on this forum.

I, too, have seen discussions like this one turn very sour but it seems that the SMF has matured beyond that point. Thank you all for that.

True, this is a smoking forum. But the General Discussion and Jokes forums are meant to be the "social" part of the SMF. Good clean conversation and debate is encouraged and will be left untouched as long as it stays civil.

Thank you all

and 

Cheers!


----------



## ermot (Mar 18, 2010)

I will fill mine out completely and accurately.  I'm not too paranoid about it.  There are so many other ways for the bad guys to get an individual's personal information that this does not worry me.


----------



## ronp (Mar 18, 2010)

I just answered 10 questions and sent it in.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 18, 2010)

I saw nothing personal on the questionare.  Didn't ask you for your SS#, how much money you make or your sexual orientation
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Unless you have 16 people living in your household it should take you all of about 90 sec to complete.


----------



## ynotk (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe it all should be marked AMERICAN, forget about al the other crap


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 18, 2010)

This is exactly the attitude the feds want us to have.  The feds take a bunch of our money, then give it back to our communities with strings attached.  Many of the programs we have in our states, counties, and cities aren't economically feasible to do so, but since we get 'federal money' well then why not do it.

My city has a bus system with busses running all over town all day pretty much empty.  They spend more than $3 per passenger mile to do so (compared to $.40/passenger mile that it costs to run a car.  If there were no federal money to subsidize this waste, the city government certainly would not fund something so wasteful.  However, since it comes like 'free federal dollars' we have a 'free' bus system.

I say its better for the feds to tax us less, the local governments to tax us more and we'll get services that are appropriate for the community.  When all the local governments do everything they can to snatch up those beloved 'federal dollars' it removes the financial accountability from the local level.

If the feds stuck to their enumerated powers in article I section 8 of the constitution, they would need to collect about 10% of the tax they currently do.


----------



## newflame (Mar 18, 2010)

If anyone is really worried about the identity theft thing, I can personally vouch for lifelock, I work as a finance manager and I don't have the program myself, but any time I try to get a loan for someone who does have lifelock, it is very obvious that they do a good job of protecting your identity.  As for the census, I'm all for the government staying out of my life, but it looks more and more like no matter how much we struggle, it's still going to happen, at least with the current administration.  I think if you really want to prevent government waste, you would fill it out accurately to avoid them spending money on fining, processing, etc...but imho, they're gonna waste the money on something else, by the way it's nice to see that we can all have a political discussion without someone running off crying, that's an EXTREMELY rare thing, especially on open forums, we should all be proud of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't get too cocky about how all went so peacefully on this "political discussion". The questions on the census are simple, it happens every 10 years, and no matter which political party is in power, it still happens.


BC


----------



## hank (Mar 19, 2010)

...........And the questions remain almost identical every time. The only question that no longer appear on this years form is " How many slaves do you own" as written by Thomas Jefferson. He wrote the questions for the original.

Have a beer, smoke 'em if you got 'em, fire up the smoker and RELAX!


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 19, 2010)

Meat isn't the only thing I smoke, and even I am not this paranoid!! If you people think that your personal information isn't already obtainable from multiple sources, then you are insane. Every time you swipe that debit card, fill out a form on an internet site, or sign up for a magazine, your information is out there. Every time you file your taxes via efile or Turbo tax, your information is out there. So unless you pay with everything with cash, walk your paperwork to the IRS or never read a magazine, your information is out there. 

Jesus people, get over it already. Fill out the form and move on. Its not the end of the world!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2010)

And my wife seems to think I have one of them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC

LOL---The way they used to say it was, "Smoke 'em if you got 'em. If you don't have one get one from your buddy".


----------



## crazyalaskan (Mar 19, 2010)

let me tell ya about a friend of mine that lives in the way back woods of Alaska. there he is minding his own business when he looks out the window at a snowmachine in his driveway. now mind you he lives way out in the woods. he answers the door with gun in hand, ready to see who this fool is. well it's the census takers on RENTED snowmachines. talk about a waste of our tax dollars. he only answered "i will only tell you 2 people live here, 1 man 1 woman. now get off my property". the gall of the gov. to intrude on a peaceful evening in winter of Alaska.


----------



## jdt (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree they waisted a crapload of cash this time around, maybe they should just include the questions on tax forms, I mean 70% of americans want their taxes done as soon as possible to get the cash, those that owe will wait until the last day but if you were looking at fines and pentalties for not answering or lying on tax forms you would see more of them come back honestly at least. 
Our local news did an "in depth" story about how if you spouse or ward/child is in prison don't count them as they will be double counted but if you have someone stay with you from time to time that is otherwise homeless go ahead and count them so they are not missed.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember a few weeks ago reading a newspaper article about the census starting in alaska and how much trouble they have to go through to move around in the snow.  At the time I mentioned to my wife that it is typical government to rent snow machines instead of counting heads in July.


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont think you would trust anything on paper from him .... Better wait for the VIDEO proof


----------



## linescum (Mar 19, 2010)

should have told the census taker that they have about a dozen illeagal mexicans living in their basement....

as for me i will only fill out what i think they need to know


----------



## pitrow (Mar 19, 2010)

C'mon guys, don't you know they already released his birth certificate? Get over it already!







lol


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 19, 2010)

that is very convinicing evidence but ... video or it didnt happen ! 
gonna need to see the afterbirth too ..


----------



## monty (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, Folks!

Back on topic. The present administration has nothing to do with the census process. It is law that the census must be taken every ten years. Whoever happens to be president at that time is responsible for making it happen no matter how misguided he may appear to be in some folks opinion.

While I must remain neutral I understand some of the frustration here.


Cheers!


----------



## meateater (Mar 20, 2010)

When he answers my questions i'll answer his, until then........


----------



## brae (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't talk politics on a food site.  I do that in all the organizations that I help lead now.  I will say I am a very, very, very unhappy camper with this Administration and it's minions.  Enough said.  I did receive the census short form and did fill it out.  It was rather mundane as things go.  However, 10 years ago, they showed up at my door with this digital thesis they wanted to do of me and mine, after I sent in the short doobee.   I told them at that time I would only give them the info they needed again for a federally sanctioned census and nothing more.  And I did, and closed the door.  They showed up at my house no less than 20 times beyond that, telling me I HAD to answer their complete questionnaire, that I was part of a study group and it was my duty, etc.  I continued to refuse.  They actually finally quit.  No repercussions. Of course at that time, I certainly wasn't so distrustful of the governmental motivations as I am now, so standing up for myself was easy and some may say ignorant.  But, so be it.  If they do come by to follow up for more information, honestly, I will still do the same.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 20, 2010)

As I feared Politics is working its way into this conversation.  The census is not a political discussion.  Please keep your opinions about the administration, the congress, the political crazies off this forum.  This site will lose members and contributors if the political monster raises it's ugly head.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 20, 2010)

While the census questions themselves are innocuous enough most people miss what the main priority of the census data is provided for. The data is used for redistricting of states. This will determine how many represeanatives each state is allowed to send to the House of Represenatives. Representation in the House is determined by population. So following every census some states will lose representation while others will gain. 

It is the job of the state legislature to redistrict their state into congressional districts based on the census data. Of course it is in the best interest of the party in power to redistrict their state to their advantage to have more representation in the House than the opposistion party.

This is where things get messy and lines get blurred and leads to a process which is known as gerrymandering. Which is illegal but is just another one of those power plays used by political parties to keep the power on their side.

Can or will the Census Bureau play with the numbers before releasing them to state legislatures which will then be manipulated again? Who knows? Being the Census Bureau is for all practical purposes a function of the Federal Government it stands to reason there are most likely some shall we say, massaging of the numbers for certain states to either solidify a certain party or to weaken another.

Somehow for me when I hear Census I think Acorn but thats just me...


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 20, 2010)

The census is very political.  By its very definition it is a head count to determine how many politicians represent a given area.  Its data is used to determine congressional districts, state districts, and distribution of federal funding for almost everything the federal government does.  It doesn't get much more political than that.

As long as everyone keeps it respectful, which everyone has, there is no reason to ban politics from the forum.  I can see where it would not be appropriate to turn a clearly non-political thread like 'do you foil your butts' into politics, but the threads that have a political component, I say everything is fair game as long as it is respectful. 

I don't have any interest in smoking my own bacon.  I don't demand that we get rid of that section of the forum, I just don't read the smoking bacon threads.  Likewise, those that don't like threads in the 'general discussion' area that contain politics should simply avoid those threads.

The reason we have quite a few non-food threads is because many of us are friends and this is where we hang out.  When we invite our friends over to have a beer by our smoker, we don't ban any topics.  Likewise, this is the electronic version of having a beer by the smoker, and all respectful conversation is welcome in my book.


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 20, 2010)

the census was instituted by our founding fathers, it just has changed with the times. 

apparently if you dont send it in your costing everyone including yourself more tax money to pay the people to go out to your door and get you to answer the questions. 

the point of the letter to tell you your geting a letter, is because they have gotten greater replies with the letter. which then cost less for sending people door to door.(much more than the extra postage)

i would think paying people something for sending it back might boost the response. i will just be filling the thing out the first time.


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just filled out my form, and it took all of about 4 minutes. Wow, am I exhausted! I even gave them my real name and real phone number, so hopefully they will call me in a few days unlike that hussy that took the same information at a bar last weekend and never did. I hope she doesn't steal my identity. Since we were out for my birthday, she knows that too. Oh man, I better join the witness protection program soon. 

At least the government paid me when I was part of a lay off. She gave me nothing! 

Maybe they can use this as their slogan in 10 years: The census and women at bars...taking people's information for centuries.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't freakin believe it. I was just kidding when I said I wonder if they would send a follow up letter. Guess what came in the mail today. A FOLLOW UP LETTER!!!!  Are you kidding me???? Nation in debt, people out of work by the millions, utility rates going up and so on and so on and so on, and some elected geniuses have once again figured out a way to scam more money out of the pockets of all of us. 

Here's a brief rundown of what they said.
"Dear resident, A few days ago, you should have received a request to participate in the 2010 census. It was sent to your address as part of our effort to conduct the most accurate census possible.

It is important that you respond. If yo have already provided census information, please accept our sincere thanks. There is no need to provide your answers again. If yo have not responded, please provide your information as soon as possible."

The whole point of this rant is to show the waste in Washington. How much did it cost the government, scratch that, I mean the tax payers to send this, not to mention the first one? 

Business as usual, the whole lot of them disgust me to no end


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 23, 2010)

maybe because so few people will fill it out they follow with a reminder.  Just a guess


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 23, 2010)

Have not followed the thread but-the relevance to smoked meat?

We are welcoming new members every day to read about SMOKED MEAT!

I want to echo other members comments that other political sites are better suited to handle this discourse. This is about smoked meat and if we are welcoming new members we should remember that basic tenant.

Air your political opinions elswhere. Smoked meat??


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 23, 2010)

You must have missed the 11th question regarding favorite type of meat that you enjoy smoking. Hopefully you didn't send yours back in yet or else you might get a phone call looking for more info.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 24, 2010)

The more people that are counted in your area, the more money allocated to BBQ grills at your local parks.


----------



## placebo (Mar 24, 2010)

That's exactly the point I was attempting to make. Well said!


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 24, 2010)

I feel your pain bud. I got the before letter, the actual census, and then the after letter. Heck, the 150k or so that they used to sponsor a racecar at Bristol is a drop in the bucket compared to this sort of waste.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 24, 2010)

Interestingly enough, I have not received the pre or post letters, or the actual census.   Seems like I'm off the grid,  I wonder how long until the MIB's come knocking on my door.


----------

